# Cyberoam: QoS per user without "attach identity"



## mcarradori (Sep 13, 2016)

With Cyberoam, using "attach identity", i can define a QoS policy to commit bandwith per user but i have found that "attach identity" makes some problems with "https" sites.
So, is it possible make same job in other way? For Example is it possible "per host"?

Thank in advance.


----------

